# Beretta 3032 Tomcat-32 Trigger Pull



## murthage (Apr 14, 2014)

Wife has very small hands and is unable to pull the double action trigger smoothly. Have heard the trigger pull is 17-20 lbs. Can the trigger spring be replaced with one that would reduce the pressure required to pull the trigger back..
Thanks Much


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The problem isn't just "the trigger spring."
It's a combination of the resistance of a couple of springs, the geometry of the trigger mechanism, and the unpolished condition of the trigger parts.

You can't merely reduce spring pressure, because the power of at least one of the involved springs is required in order to reliably set off a cartridge's primer.
However, a good polish job, plus a little fiddling with internal-parts geometry, is within the competence of a really good pistolsmith. (Don't try this at home.)

I suggest asking someone of the caliber (pun intended) of Terry Tussy to survey the little gun, and to give you a diagnosis.
Ask Mr. Tussy at: [email protected]


----------



## murthage (Apr 14, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The problem isn't just "the trigger spring."
> It's a combination of the resistance of a couple of springs, the geometry of the trigger mechanism, and the unpolished condition of the trigger parts.
> 
> You can't merely reduce spring pressure, because the power of at least one of the involved springs is required in order to reliably set off a cartridge's primer.
> ...


I,ll do that ASAP. Thanks for the input and insight.


----------

